# Crane Flipped- outriggers sank-PA



## alanarbor (Oct 6, 2004)

*Crane Flipped- outriggers sank*

On the street right by one of our client's properties, another tree company rolled their crane over. The outrigger was set on soft ground with no cribbing or pads, and when they swung the boom over center (unloaded) the crane fell over. One of our guys was on an adjacent property and got pictures, which I will post when available.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 6, 2004)

Operators that don't use pads are a pet peeve of mine. They know to have pads with them the next time!


----------



## alanarbor (Oct 7, 2004)

*Update w/ Pics!*

Apparently, it wasn't that they didn't use pads, but they set up on the drainfield.

The first picture is at 10am


The second picture is around midday. The plan was this: The silver tahoe at the front of the truck has a rope tied off to the bumper, run through a block at the base of the highlighted tree, up to a block at the top, and then to the boom of the crane. This, along with tow trucks winching the undercarriage of the crane was going to stand it up.

the third pic is from around 3 when it was decided that the best thing to upright a fallen crane with is another crane. The best part was that the owner figured. that once their crane was uprighted, they could just fire it up and continue to finish the job. On a side note I had observed this same company doing a removal a couple days before with the crane, and they were butt hitching tops into the boom like it was a lowering line.


----------



## alanarbor (Oct 7, 2004)

Number 2


----------



## alanarbor (Oct 7, 2004)

Number 3


----------



## Newfie (Oct 7, 2004)

The chipper in the first picture looks to be trashed as well.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 7, 2004)

So no one was injured?


----------



## Proj Eng (Oct 7, 2004)

I find it disturbing that so many people have to watch the action right up close while doing a dangerous pick with another crane to fix the first mistake. Hopefully no one was injured and they learned a lesson in preparation for the future.

Also, what size or model is the crane picking the one that tipped?
Has got to be a 100+ ton.


----------



## alanarbor (Oct 7, 2004)

They had the luck of the devil, nobody got hurt. The crane in the street was probably a 36 ton, I'm familiar with the company, and recognized the equipment. I think the crane that flipped was a 12 or 17, not sure.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Oct 7, 2004)

looks like just another depressing day for yet another tree service owner..


----------



## a_lopa (Oct 7, 2004)

chipper looks fubar


----------



## alanarbor (Oct 7, 2004)

According to our guy that took the pics, it wasn't damaged all that badly, definately needs repair, but the ground was so soft that it mostly just got piledrove into the mud. The ground being that soft should have maybe clued them into the fact that setting up a crane there wasn't so smart?


----------



## Crofter (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks like a good possibilty of clashing the booms together when the tipsy one falls back on its feet if they dont crib it and let it down easy. Looks more like get rid of the evidence quick instead of an engineered recovery. A lot of small companies work right up to tipping capacity and the hell with the rated load at that reach (which would include a safety factor) Once it gets to be established practice in the area, anyone who tries to stay within the rated loads gets shunned in favour of the risk takers. I have a friend I do some work for that is caught in this position with his boom truck. He is worried sick every time it leaves the yard. It is an 8 tonner doing 15 ton work!


----------



## alanarbor (Oct 7, 2004)

Just to clarify... They weren't even taking a pick at that point when the crane went over. There was no load on the boom. I looked at the site today with all the equip. out, and it was a mud pit. They just picked a really lousy set up.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow. That's even stupider. Somebody got lucky that day.


----------



## alanarbor (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah, our guy with the camera! Notice....not 1 hard hat in all those pitchers. I'm willing to bet our guy was wearing his though


----------



## NeTree (Oct 7, 2004)

Darwinism at work... almost.


----------



## BigJohn (Oct 14, 2004)

Alan you working for the care of trees?


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 15, 2004)

Heard of a similar accident in a yard... no load... just setting up to move some wood and over goes the crane... And the moral of the story is....?????


CYA 


Set it up right... every time


----------



## alanarbor (Oct 15, 2004)

yeah John, I do. Live in pottstown too.


----------



## BigJohn (Oct 15, 2004)

Thats cool Alan, I never put the two together. I can remember Mike talking about an Alan.


----------



## xander9727 (Oct 15, 2004)

I'd much rather have a crane than a boom truck. Their outriggers never seem to go out far enough or be large enough. I'd take a 18 ton crane over a 25 ton boom truck anyday. I rent cranes with operators that have a lot of tree experience. I don't like to "cold call" crane companies. I usually ask other people which company and operators they use. A poor operator can make for a very stressful and long day. A large crane with a skilled operator can make the the most difficult take down an enjoyable day.


----------



## treesurgeon (Oct 24, 2004)

for sale: crane truck
chipper 
tahoe
like new, some dents. best offers only


----------



## Climbing mike (Nov 12, 2004)

Its weird they put down plywood because the ground was to soft for the 10 tire on the crane but no support on the 4 outriggers that hold more weight than that.

Mike


----------



## Yellowdog (Nov 21, 2004)

did you notice the radiator screen on the chipper? that thing would end up running hot!


----------



## xander9727 (Nov 21, 2004)

Looks like a pattern of careless decisions.


----------



## seanlarkin (Dec 1, 2004)

Alan Arbor,

I tried to PM you, but haven't gotten a response. Please PM, email or call me when you get a minute. Thanks.

-Sean


----------

